

AT&T Seeks Approval of T-Mobile Deal With Offer to Bring Home 5,000 Jobs - sbt
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-08-31/at-t-seeks-t-mobile-approval-with-offer-to-bring-home-5-000-jobs.html

======
zoowar
I wonder how this compares with reductions in redundant positions.

